# Advice for replacement oil furnace please!



## mayhem69 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi, i have a small cape cod with 3 zones. I had the service guy over a couple weeks ago and he said my oil burner is 25yrs. old and i should consider replacing soon. It is a New Yorker model FR-98 / 122-W---85,200/106,100 BTU---.85/1.10 . I only use this unit when it is real cold here in Pa., and for hot water use all the time. I have 3 mini splits that work great in my home also. 

I dont want to get ripped off, very hard to find honest guys that do good work around these parts in SE Pa., zip code 19525. Seems i have some bad luck finding honest techs around these parts. I want some advice on high efficient unit , and installation cost.
Thank you for your time, Edward


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

